# 12 Hours of Bathurst: Black Widow and Kangaroo Liveries for Team Phoenix



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The two Phoenix Racing Audi R8 LMS will be two visually striking highlights in the field at the Bathurst 12 hours at the end of February. 

Black and white: The two Audi R8 LMS which compete in the 12 hours Bathurst between February 24 and 26 are unique with their visual references to the animal kingdom. Christer Jöns/Christopher Mies/Darryl O’Young share a black R8 LMS. An oversized version of the world-famous yellow traffic sign symbolizing the kangaroo is reproduced on the bodywork. A spider’s web covers the entire surface of the white sister car driven by Mark Eddy/Craig Lowndes/Warren Luff. A typical Australian Redback spider sits in the web. 

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice liveries ! 

I now hope that Team Phoenix will replicate the 1-2 result of last year ! Fingers crossed !


----------

